# Sonderangebot Shimano Technium Kopfrute 13m



## mein-angelshop24.de (24. August 2010)

Hallo Anglerfreunde!#h

Wir haben heute für euch ein absolutes Hammer-Angebot!!!

*Shimano Kopfrute Technium XT-B 13m inkl. 2x STKIT4 + Futteral*

statt 799€
*jetzt nur noch 599,- €*

*http://www.mein-angelshop24.de*


----------

